# Stock 17x8 GTO rims MT ET Street Radial fit?



## SpiceRedGTO6 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey everyone, I am new to this forum and I have a 2006 GTO I was wondering if MT ET Street Radial P275/40R17 with pedder springs and BMR drag bags would fit the stock wheels on my GTO without any further modifications. Also how beneficial is a tune for these cars?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You may have to slightly roll the fenders. I do not recommend keeping the back jacked up with bags all the time to prevent rub. If you get it right the wheel should be able to traverse its full travel while driving without rub. The benefit will be better handling, looks, tire contact patch, lower center of gravity and ride comfort. You'd probably get fender contact with weight or bumps while driving without a little rear fender rolling and maybe even some bushing replacement. 

The 8" rim is a little narrow for a 275 but many get away with it. The narrowness makes it so the tire sidewalls aren't right. Some places may not even mount them. I believe 9" wide is the smallest recommended width. MTs are a "wide" 275 too (some brands are narrower with their own 275s). Besides being more likely to rub the fender without rolling them the narrower wheels would also bulge the sidewalls compared to a wider wheel with that tire.


----------



## SpiceRedGTO6 (Nov 29, 2015)

Okay thankyou!


----------

